# Sehenswerte Film-Parodien: Ein vom Aussterben bedrohtes Gut



## BritFragner (29. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sehenswerte Film-Parodien: Ein vom Aussterben bedrohtes Gut* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sehenswerte Film-Parodien: Ein vom Aussterben bedrohtes Gut


----------



## G-Kar (29. Juli 2016)

Nichts! Das Wort heißt nichts und nicht nüschtz! Da ist kein ü und kein sch!

https://youtu.be/939_y27ekqo


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juli 2016)

Noch nüschds von einem Dialekt gehört ??


----------



## G-Kar (30. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Noch nüschds von einem Dialekt gehört ??



Nu glar habsch davon gehörd. Isch bin doch selber e Saxe.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Juli 2016)

Wer es familienfreundlich mag...*Meet the Feebles* , könnte ich da empfehlen


----------



## Worrel (30. Juli 2016)

"Cry Baby" soll eine Komödie sein? Gut, ich hab den lange nicht mehr gesehen, aber in meiner Erinnerung war das ein relativ normaler Musical Film, bloß daß die Verteilung der Guten und Bösen vom Klischee her verdreht war. Ich hätte den jedenfalls nie in dieselbe Ecke wie Hot Shots gestellt...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (30. Juli 2016)

Bei dieser Art von Filmen ist es ein schmaler Grat zwischen witzig und Fremdscham/grottenschlecht. 

Meine Frau die Spartaner und ich ist ein perfektes Negativbeispiel für letzteres.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Juli 2016)

Och ich fand Spartaner gut. Gerade wegen des Übertriebenen.


----------

